# Disston vs. Atkins



## EastexToolJunky (Mar 25, 2013)

I've been acquiring saws at yard sales and junk shops for about a year now. I have purchased about 60 saws and refurbed about 15 of them. I find about 8 disstons for every Atkins. The Atkins saws seem to be in better shape and feel more solid than the Disstons. I wanted to hear some opinions about your preference for full sized saws.


----------

